# Trials and tribulations with an ol' logan ward



## Lumps (Jun 12, 2021)

Was hoping to turn my first chips with this Logan Ward this afternoon.  Its not looking like that is going to happen quite yet.  


https://imgur.com/a/l0Di7A8

<click on images for proper captions>
I got her cleaned up earlier this year and have been waiting to have a table made.  A friend of mine that is learning welding just dropped off the finished table a week ago.  I promptly primed and painted it, mounted the lathe, had a laced belt made.....and then i was working on rewiring.  Wiring is not my wheel house, but i thought i would give it a try.  I wired it exactly as it was before i took it apart for shipping (never trust that the last guy did it right).  She worked!  but then i realized that the lathe was energized.  So i wired it how i personally think it should be wired with a proper ground.   At this point i was less confident in the original wires within the motor.  They were brittle and cracked and the copper was work hardened.  I did my best soldering and painted the wires with liquid tape, hoping that when i pushed them back in that they wouldn't crack and expose  wire.  I finished up. plugged her in, ran some tests, looked good and she ran.  Shut her off.  ran some tests and tried again...  a "pop" sounded from the motor and tripped the breaker.  

Opened up the motor, and sure enough there was an exposed wire where the old wiring flexed and cracked open.  At this point i just uninstalled the motor and i am going to take it to an electrical motor repair shop and ask them if they would please re-run fresh wiring through it.  I think i lack the confidence, knowledge and tools to properly take apart the motor.

Feel a little defeated at the moment, but i know its just a part of working with old machinery.


----------



## talvare (Jun 12, 2021)

I don't know what motor is on that lathe, but I suspect that it is likely a fractional horsepower motor. You may be much better off just purchasing a new motor with the correct specifications. In my experience, most motors under 5 HP are usually not economically practical to have re-wound.

Ted


----------



## Lumps (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm not having it rewound.  Just the wiring replaced.  And I'll have them test it to make sure it's worth it beforehand.
1/2 hp motor


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2021)

If you could see where the fault was why not just repair that?  The motor shop will purge your wallet of excess cash faster than you can say
John Barleycorn 
-Mark


----------



## Harley80 (Jun 12, 2021)

The motor repair shops in my area are very expensive. It would probably be cheaper to find another motor.


----------



## Lumps (Jun 13, 2021)

the fault is that the old wire insulation was lacquered.  it is cracked in multiple places.  i did try to fix the problem areas, coated the entire thing in multiple layers of liquid tape. Still the insulation cracked wide open as soon as it was compressed.  
To fix this you would need to open up the entire motor, and replace those wires.  I have the tools for that but just not the proper ones.


----------



## Harley80 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sounds out of my comfort zone! Haha. If I couldn’t find the wiring schematic for the lathe reverse switch, it still wouldn’t be functioning!


----------



## Lumps (Jun 13, 2021)

Harley80 said:


> The motor repair shops in my area are very expensive. It would probably be cheaper to find another motor.


what do you think they would charge?   just  to run some new wires.....not rewind.


----------



## Harley80 (Jun 13, 2021)

Probably an hour of labor.


----------



## Lumps (Jun 13, 2021)

an hour doesn't sound horrible.  and may compromise the price to make a new motor fit.   
if i do have to go for a new motor can anyone help source a motor for model 15TLC-2130?  and could you give me an idea of what sort of work it would take to make a new motor fit this lathe


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 13, 2021)

Shouldn't be too difficult to fit a replacement- most of the motors made in the last 75 years are pretty standard.
It's most likely some version of a 56 frame with a side mount 4 bolt foot- pix?
-Mark


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 13, 2021)

When I re-powered my Logan 200, I used a 56 Frame motor.  Here's a reference for standard 
motor dimensions so you can check:




__





						Electrical Motors - Frame Dimensions
					

Electrical motors NEMA frame dimensions.




					www.engineeringtoolbox.com
				




Logan specified 1/3 or 1/2 HP motors for the early 10" lathes.  A 1/2" is adequate, though some
folks prefer 3/4.  Anything more is a waste since you'll just slip the belts.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 13, 2021)

Or break something.  "If some's good more's better" does not apply to lathes and their motors.  Putting a larger than recommended motor on any machine is just asking for trouble.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 13, 2021)

Up into the early 1950's, the most common side-mounted motor frame size up through about 1/2 or 3/4 HP was the 48.  Since then, the 56 is the most common.  The only significant difference is that a 48 has a 1/2" output shaft diameter.  A 56 will be 5/8" diameter.


----------



## Lumps (Jul 22, 2021)

Update:  I took the motor into an old school shop.  The mechanic was excited to work on an old motor and appreciated the idea of keeping my lathe original.  He ended up having to replace the bearings, capacitor (at no additional cost) along with the wiring.  I feel like he gave me a good deal and it was a lot cheaper than buying new.  Thanks everyone for your feedback and help.  she's finally running.


----------



## Harley80 (Jul 23, 2021)

Lumps said:


> Update:  I took the motor into an old school shop.  The mechanic was excited to work on an old motor and appreciated the idea of keeping my lathe original.  He ended up having to replace the bearings, capacitor (at no additional cost) along with the wiring.  I feel like he gave me a good deal and it was a lot cheaper than buying new.  Thanks everyone for your feedback and help.  she's finally running.


That’s awesome Lumps! My machines are my sanity. I’m making parts for an atlas horizontal mill right now. Every hour in the shop is a gift. Enjoy the Logan


----------

